# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  > Еженедельные отчёты  >  Отчет CyberHelper - прислано для базы чистых, за период 04.05.2015 - 11.05.2015

## CyberHelper

Статистика:
 Получено архивов: *27*, суммарный объем архивов: *1522* мб Извлечено файлов: *1313*, суммарный объем: *2975* мб Признаны безопасными и добавлены в базу чистых: *842* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *1*, в частности:
 c:userskirilappdataroamingnewsi_642s_inst.exe - not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.MMag.ob Ожидают классификации: *470*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

